# AF GS690 with Stevens mini bodies?



## jamextras (Nov 10, 2013)

So, im completely sold on the idea of horns in my truck but I'm needing to know if the AF 6x9's will mate well with the ES minis. I know the sensitivity on the Frogs isn't as high as Eric and others recommend but have read that they are pretty sensitive for a 6x9. Also, I believe Eric has stated that he prefers a lower qts driver with horns? I just can't figure out if these are just preferences or if they're moreso necessary for mating with horns. Vehicle is a 2014 Ram quad cab without the full center console and really only wanting to stick with 6x9 midbasses for ease of installation given the space limitations behind the inner door panel.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

maybe ask Eric?


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

jamextras said:


> So, im completely sold on the idea of horns in my truck but I'm needing to know if the AF 6x9's will mate well with the ES minis. I know the sensitivity on the Frogs isn't as high as Eric and others recommend but have read that they are pretty sensitive for a 6x9. Also, I believe Eric has stated that he prefers a lower qts driver with horns? I just can't figure out if these are just preferences or if they're moreso necessary for mating with horns. Vehicle is a 2014 Ram quad cab without the full center console and really only wanting to stick with 6x9 midbasses for ease of installation given the space limitations behind the inner door panel.



It would work. We ran lower sensitivity drivers with horns for a long time 
It just isn’t optimal , you’ll have the horn turned down quite a bit to match volume. However you’ll have so much eq on the horns that it would balance out 

It’s not optimal but will work. Plus the 6x9s up high in door put you way closer to the speakers which is a double distance so that’s a +3db gain on 6xs 

It would be better to convert the 6x9 hole to a 8” Es midbass 
I’ve done it and works great on older rams , on newer rams with 6x9s low in doors use the mb6 Es drivers . 

There not expensive and will works excellent


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

i wouldnt do them with horns. I would do those 6x9's with regular tweeters, or use different mids. The horns output potential will go to waste after level matching


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

As mentioned previously it would work well just not optimal. They are more like an 87dB 1W/1M since they have low DCR of 2.3 ohms.


----------

